# Kobe - Caught On Tape



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

This is funny. 

From ESPN.com



> Kobe Caught On Tape
> 
> Jun 19 - If Kobe Bryant's trade-me, trade-me-not public drama didn't already resemble something out of the Paris Hilton playbook, now there's a scandalous video tape of Bryant on the market.
> The latest twist in the saga is a 24-second, profanity-peppered clip in which Bryant reportedly reiterates his desire to be traded and derides Lakers GM Mitch Kupchak and center Andrew Bynum.
> ...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

isnt bryant in spain?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Honestly, who cares? The media needs to stop making a big deal out of things like this. Kobe wanted Kidd for Bynum, and I don't really blame him. And he called it a "****ed up position" and quite frankly, it was, and everything going on right now still is. 

This is just going to become a bigger deal than it should be, and I hope nobody actually pays these guys for the footage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> isnt bryant in spain?


This is before he went overseas.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6kt9DBMMwCM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6kt9DBMMwCM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

The real question is when was this tirade recorded? Was it before he went on radio over those two days a few weeks ago? Was it after he talked to Phil Jackson?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Supposedly Kobe said they need to should have shipped Bynum.

So much for developing young talent and team comraderie.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Honestly, who cares? The media needs to stop making a big deal out of things like this. Kobe wanted Kidd for Bynum, and I don't really blame him. And he called it a "****ed up position" and quite frankly, it was, and everything going on right now still is.
> 
> This is just going to become a bigger deal than it should be, and I hope nobody actually pays these guys for the footage.


Thats all part of living in LA. With the good, comes the bad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The comment that's going to piss me off the most(if it is indeed on there) is the "get ready to buy your Bulls jerseys". Somebody will youtube the whole video soon enough. I like how in big bold words on the website(thekobevideo.com), it says "authenticity confirmed by Eric Pincus(Emplay)." Allow us all to take a nice, heart laugh.

:lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Some people are trying to make easy money and fools will rush to buy the clip. If 100,000 people buys the clips, it can make them person 200,000 dollars for doing nothing.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Thats a lot of money!!!

Do you think 100,000 people would pay for that?

Maybe, but they are dumb.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BAHAHAHAHA... ROFL.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeahhh that's right

SHIP HIS ****IN *** OUT

i wonder why kobe hates bynum so much

jealous? cause he gets so much attention


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2909549


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> Thats a lot of money!!!
> 
> Do you think 100,000 people would pay for that?
> 
> Maybe, but they are dumb.


You would be surprised, how many people will actually buy it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> i wonder why kobe hates bynum so much
> 
> jealous? cause he gets so much attention


I think, its because the Lakers' refusal to deal him in order to have some more valuable pieces that could be used now.


Kobe was probably thinking, here we are with an opportunity to get a HOF'er (Kidd)to help the team and the FO just dissovled that idea because they think Bynum will be good in about 2-3 years?


Like I said earlier,I dont believe Kobe hates Bynum on a personal level (Like with Shaq). I think he simply feels cheated and lied about rebuilding around him, when LA keeps passing opportunites to get another player capable of helping him right now.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

If you read the snippet by none other than Eric Pincus, that is exactly what he says. "Ship his (Bynum) *** out" "its Kidd were talking about"


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I think, its because the Lakers' refusal to deal him in order to have some more valuable pieces that could be used now.
> 
> 
> Kobe was probably thinking, here we are with an opportunity to get a HOF'er (Kidd)to help the team and the FO just dissovled that idea because they think Bynum will be good in about 2-3 years?
> ...


makes alot of sense. 

I dont know, if i were bynum I would work my *** off this off-season and prove kobe wrong. But then this is Bynum we're talking about. He's probably giggling like a little girl saying **** like, "eh he eh he kobe talked about me eh he eh he." 

holy **** i can just picture it


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe should just go crawl in a ditch and die already.

We don't want him in Chicago.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Kobe should just go crawl in a ditch and die already.
> 
> We don't want him in Chicago.


I like how you use the word "we" as if you know what all Bulls fans are thinking.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

dannyM said:


> makes alot of sense.
> 
> I dont know, if i were bynum I would work my *** off this off-season and prove kobe wrong. But then this is Bynum we're talking about. He's probably giggling like a little girl saying **** like, "eh he eh he kobe talked about me eh he eh he."
> 
> holy **** i can just picture it


what about busting his *** for a $10million a year contract? Anyways, Bynum is more like, "tee hee hee, he knows my name!"


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I like how you use the word "we" as if you know what all Bulls fans are thinking.


haha i was going to say the same thing.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> what about busting his *** for a $10million a year contract? Anyways, Bynum is more like, *"tee hee hee, he knows my name!*"


alright you win :lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I like how you use the word "we" as if you know what all Bulls fans are thinking.


not to mention he is now located in LA.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> yeahhh that's right
> 
> SHIP HIS ****IN *** OUT
> 
> ...



If your jealous you don't want to ship out a underachieving big man for an elite all star point guard who had tons of triple doubles in the playoffs.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Luckily this is not an "amateur" video as usual if you know what I mean


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Kobe should just go crawl in a ditch and die already.
> 
> We don't want him in Chicago.


speak for yourself


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HAWK23 said:


> speak for yourself


LMAO.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> speak for yourself


:lol: :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dannyM said:


> makes alot of sense.
> 
> I dont know, if i were bynum I would work my *** off this off-season and prove kobe wrong. But then this is Bynum we're talking about. He's probably giggling like a little girl saying **** like, "eh he eh he kobe talked about me eh he eh he."
> 
> holy **** i can just picture it


so easy for people who don't play 82 games a year and get banged up to say "if i were an NBA player, i'd work my *** off"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HAWK23 said:


> speak for yourself


Thank you for proving me right.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Kobe should just go crawl in a ditch and die already.
> 
> We don't want him in Chicago.


wtf ever, if he comes you're gonna fall in love with him.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

HAWK23 said:


> speak for yourself


+1


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I want Kobe! I want Kobe!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Kobe should just go crawl in a ditch and die already.
> 
> We don't want him in Chicago.


Well the people who actually live in Chicago, everyone that I have been around (bars, work, etc.) want and are hoping for Kobe to come to Chicago. You wouldn't know that though, since you don't live here.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Title of the thread had me :rofl:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Title of the thread had me :rofl:


:lol:

No wonder you rushed in.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Title of the thread had me :rofl:


You might be a nice guy, but that avatar has to go....

that picture loooks really creepy. 

Nobody told you that?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL. Sorry for creeping you out, man. It _must_ be the glare.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> You might be a nice guy, but that avatar has to go....
> 
> that picture loooks really creepy.
> 
> Nobody told you that?


I'm not seeing the creepiness. How about posting your pic?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm not seeing the creepiness. How about posting your pic?


Not sure if that is a good idea. :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/06212007/sports/nets/nets_gm_says_its_not_kobe_nets_marc_berman.htm


According to the New York post, this is a trancript of what Kobe says in the video..


"Andrew Bynum, what the ****? Are you kidding me? Andrew Bynum. ****ing ship his *** out. Are you kidding me? We're talking about Jason Kidd. But they didn't even want to do that. Now we're here in this ****ed-up position." 

Told Bynum might be great in 10 years, Bryant responded, "Are you ****ing kidding me? I'm trying to win this **** now." 

Kobe has a point IMO


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

making this video retarted and taking out of context. Sorry if im not interested in spending 8 cents a second for a video.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Buss is trying to be smart. He wants to keeps the staples center full, even when he is rebuilding, so he is keeping Kobe to fill the staples center and raise ticket prices.
While Kobe wants to win now, Buss wants to make money and rebuild in 10 years.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Not sure if that is a good idea. :biggrin:


I think a good idea would be a "Post pics of your GF" thread in the OT section


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Bulls fans think Kobe is going to be Jordan Pt. II, it's hilarious. The only problem is you won't have Pippen, Rodman, Oakley, Paxson, Kerr or Kukoc to play alongside him if he is traded to Chicago. You'll have Kirk Hinrich, Thabo Sefalosha and Andres Nocioni! LOL. Don't get any delusions of grandeur Bulls fans, you might get a little further in the playoffs because the east is god-awful but you can forget about any championship banners.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Whether Kobe has a point or not, you just don't say **** like this to random fans out in the street. That's just.........STUPID!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Whether Kobe has a point or not, you just don't say **** like this to random fans out in the street. That's just.........STUPID!


Agreed.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Whether Kobe has a point or not, you just don't say **** like this to random fans out in the street. That's just.........STUPID!



You would think after the Colorado incident, Kobe would be smarter than this. I mean, all that hard work that he and his PR crew had put in the past 2 years to build his image?


...its all for nothing.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe needs to fire his ****ing manager.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe's image is fine. In reality, as long as he is still marketable, he has a good image. Oh and if he gets traded to the Bulls, His marketability will be skyrocketed! (woe to laker fans )


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I could care less if players get along, as long as they win. But Bynum isn't going to help the Lakers win now, and he isn't going to lead the team in the future. Lakers are going to regret keeping him.

They think they can build around a big guy/guard like they did with Kareem/Magic and Shaq/Kobe. But unlike Bynum, both Kobe and Magic were ready to contribute right away. Now the Lakers are stuck between winning now, and winning later...with the end result that neither will happen.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I think a good idea would be a "Post pics of your GF" thread in the OT section


haha...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The One said:


> Kobe's image is fine. In reality, as long as he is still marketable, he has a good image. Oh and if he gets traded to the Bulls, His marketability will be skyrocketed! (woe to laker fans )


Kobe's image is not fine after he decided to go mental and start taking cheap shots at his teammates and franchise. All that work he did to re-establish himself as a respectable individual following the Colorado fiasco is going straight down the drain.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

According to InsideHoops who has a transcript of the video.


Fan: Please tell us your staying!

Kobe: Huh?

Fan: Please tell us your staying.

Kobe: Get a Bulls uniform, fellas.

Fan: Are you serious?

Kobe: Yup.

Fan: Really!?!

Kobe: Yup.

Fan: It's not worth it Kobe, you got to stay.

Kobe: Dr. Buss is an idiot.

Fan: That's true, good luck man.

Kobe: Alright, thanks man.

Fan: See ya buddy.


Nothing new i guess, but I thought I should share this anyway...calling Buss an idiot? man I dont even know what to say.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Kobe's image would be fine if the media didn't overreact to what he said. That and everyone who thinks Kobe owes anyone anything. You supported him through Colorado? Okay, whatever, people in other states supported him too. Hell, I'm from Kansas and I kept cheering for him, he owes me so he better come to middle-of-nowhere Wichita and start a franchise or I'll never support him again.


----------

